# Bad Language



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is the flame room redundant now? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Is the flame room redundant now? :?


It be more help if you gave us some examples?

I understand that conlechi edited some threads today removing bad language in them and warning certain members. Unfortunately it's impossible for us to be all the place all of the time.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I did edit some posts today the language was bad , as Kev has said we can only edit it when we see it .

We will always address this problem if we are aware of it 

Mark


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

we should have a watershed on the forum so the people who are easily offended can go to bed


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> we should have a watershed on the forum so the people who are easily offended can go to bed


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If I try to read the forum at work its a real pain, the language is widespread and just seems the norm for a minority of posters :? I was at work when I posted and didn't want to go back to the post.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It should be good enough for our kids to read.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> If I try to read the forum at work its a real pain, the language is widespread and just seems the norm for a minority of posters :? I was at work when I posted and didn't want to go back to the post.


Like I said, I/we can't act on something if we don't know about it. Contact a moderator and they will sort it out ASAP.

Whilst I understand your frustration, having an unsubstantiated 'moan' in the site news/problems section isn't going to solve it, because as far as I'm aware the content is still active somewhere?!?

The sooner we know about it, the sooner it can be cleared up. If there are repeat offenders then they will be warned. We all slip in the odd swear word now & again, but it shouldn't be constant as you claim it's being with certain people.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If I try to read the forum at work its a real pain, the language is widespread and just seems the norm for a minority of posters :? I was at work when I posted and didn't want to go back to the post.
> ...


Kevin,

If you type in any well known offensive word into the forum search you will be amazed with the number of returned posts! There's no need for people to report it. Any moderator can simply do a daily (or every now and then) search. In fact there are too many results to moderate as it's gone too far. Could do the last couple of days though.

In fact the process could be automated quite simply. I came across an example of instant automation some time ago when I tried to suggest I would "s.n.i.g.g.e.r" (without the dots) at some humerous item only to find out later, somewhat embarrasingly, that the forum had turned the word into "black person". Try typing it in to see what I mean.

It doesn't need to happen instantly - could be rounded up every hour by a script or something.

You'd have to be careful of Shitake mushrooms though - even if it is supposed to be Shiitake :wink:

Just a practical suggestion


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Whilst I understand your frustration, having an unsubstantiated 'moan' in the site news/problems section isn't going to solve it, because as far as I'm aware the content is still active somewhere?!?


... and I'm afraid that sort of attitude isn't going to help either :x

Moley


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

moley said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst I understand your frustration, having an unsubstantiated 'moan' in the site news/problems section isn't going to solve it, because as far as I'm aware the content is still active somewhere?!?
> ...


What attitude?!?

the OP is clearly upset about the language of - in his words- "a minority of posters", this would suggest that he has a greivance against specific members regarding language. No complaints have been made about language for a very long time, therefore it would be helpful if the OP gave some specific details.

We are unable to do anything about these posters if a) we don't know who they are b) we are unable to see some evidence of their - in his words - "norm"

I am trying to help here, but without the information regarding these repeat offenders I am not able to do anything, due to the feeling of censorship being brought up in the past when bad language has been discussed.

@ John-H - whilst a language filter can be applied for individual words, this forum has always managed to police/manage itself to 99% of its content in terms of bad language, and apart from the 'c' word and 'n' word we haven't censored anything else due to the sensible nature of the TTF's members and the general feeling of not wanting to be censored. I won't try and deny that the odd words are used by various members, but these are usually one offs. As I mentioned above, nobody has raised the subject recently and we were unaware of the problem, but without more details off somebody's grievance how can we act fairly to the rest of the forum?!?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Hi Kev,

I just felt that that remark was derogatory to the OP. I think he's got a perfectly reasonable gripe. If you had just left it at the "us mods are not superhuman and can't see every single post so bear with us" that would have been fine - and I'm totally with you on that one.

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sory i should have said ,I take it that Conlechi edited the post that I had seen . 

Yep i think did , i was having an anti *very bad language* purge that day :twisted:

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Sory i should have said ,I take it that Conlechi edited the post that I had seen .


Yep , i think i did 

i was having a *very bad language *purge that day :evil:

should only be in the flame room !

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about here then

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=119218


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> How about here then
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=119218


Sorted


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What was it? - I looked too late! Ah, but if you tell me then you'll have to delete your own post .... mmm .... trcky....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

yet again
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=120699


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorted


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about this thread then viewtopic.php?f=8&t=125990


----------

